# multiple destination ride



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello. Earlier this morning I picked a ride with her 2 yo son. She asked if I could drop her son off at daycare and then continue to drop her off at the local train station.

I hope I did this correctly....I entered the addy for the daycare (did NOT select "end trip") and then entered addy for train station. This time I selected "end trip."

Is there an easier way to record this?

Thanks

Duane


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

That's pretty much how you do it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

You don't even have to enter address 

Even if it's 5 stops, Just end trip when last person is out of your car


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> Hello. Earlier this morning I picked a ride with her 2 yo son. She asked if I could drop her son off at daycare and then continue to drop her off at the local train station.
> 
> I hope I did this correctly....I entered the addy for the daycare (did NOT select "end trip") and then entered addy for train station. This time I selected "end trip."
> 
> ...


Entering the addy is purely for your convenience. All that needs to happen is start the trip when paxs enter you car, then end the trip when the last one exits for the last time. But the way you did it is perfect. You knew exactly where you were going at all times. Well done.

I had a similar situation on Sunday. Three paxs going home after a weekend here. I had to take them to airport. However, they don't have Inn & Out Burger where they live, so they asked if we could stop there along the way. I asked them not to eat in my car, so I waited for them in the parking lot and I checked my E-mail, etc. I sat for about 15 minutes so I charged them an additional $10 even though I never shut down the app or ended the trip. They were totally cool with that. When they were done eating they got back into my car and we continued on to the airport. We were in 1.8 surge, so I did OK on the trip.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Isn't there a way to report multiple stops though? Does Uber compensate? Like adding the base price for every stop?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> Isn't there a way to report multiple stops though? Does Uber compensate? Like adding the base price for every stop?


Hahahahaha


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> Isn't there a way to report multiple stops though? Does Uber compensate? Like adding the base price for every stop?


Your only available approach here is to "accidentally" end the trip at one of the stops, apologize for your "error," then have pax request a new ride. The request will come to you, of course.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Your only available approach here is to "accidentally" end the trip at one of the stops, apologize for your "error," then have pax request a new ride. The request will come to you, of course.


I think I will do this from now on. Get my extra $3 for my time. Or maybe just say "Uber frowns upon waiting at multiple destinations", and tell them, "But don't worry, I get it . I'll just log off once you leave the car, then when you come back I'll log back in and you can request again. Would hate for you to be left out here with no Uber"


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> I think I will do this from now on. Get my extra $3 for my time. Or maybe just say "Uber frowns upon waiting at multiple destinations", and tell them, "But don't worry, I get it . I'll just log off once you leave the car, then when you come back I'll log back in and you can request again. Would hate for you to be left out here with no Uber"


You are catching on quickly, grasshopper.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep other than stopping and restarting everything is GPS tracked for distance not stops.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Car seat for 2 year old needed there?

I cancelled on a family Sunday that had two small kids and no car seats. Law in California up to 80 lbs.


----------



## Mike78 (Feb 25, 2015)

I picked up in 4 (they were friends) different places and dropped off in 1, total was like $6, that means we or uber lost 3 pick ups. They (riders) saved a lots of money, even if they took a public bus they should spend like $8 if that bus going straight to destination wich is impossible in LA...


----------



## stevenhs (Mar 18, 2015)

I drive in Ann Arbor where we cater to mostly college students as a bus alternative. Multiple pickups, multiple dropoffs is the norm. I just do it without any additional compensation, but until Uber has a policy I am not going to be the hardass. Just discovered that cancelling a ride as "wrong address" means you don't get compensated. Why? It was the rider that was too drunk to know where they are. I called them when I realized that it couldn't possibly be the right address and they were too drunk to tell me where they were.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

stevenhs said:


> I drive in Ann Arbor where we cater to mostly college students as a bus alternative. Multiple pickups, multiple dropoffs is the norm. I just do it without any additional compensation, but until Uber has a policy I am not going to be the hardass. Just discovered that cancelling a ride as "wrong address" means you don't get compensated. Why? It was the rider that was too drunk to know where they are. I called them when I realized that it couldn't possibly be the right address and they were too drunk to tell me where they were.


Just sit at what you now know to be the wrong address for 5 mins then cancel as no show.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mike78 said:


> I picked up in 4 (they were friends) different places and dropped off in 1, total was like $6, that means we or uber lost 3 pick ups. They (riders) saved a lots of money, even if they took a public bus they should spend like $8 if that bus going straight to destination wich is impossible in LA...


Anyone know if there's any official policy on multiple pickups? I've never had this although have dropped off in multiple places. But are we actually obligated to pick more folks up?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Anyone know if there's any official policy on multiple pickups? I've never had this although have dropped off in multiple places. But are we actually obligated to pick more folks up?


Go where the passenger wants you to go.


----------



## Kevin Faaborg (Apr 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> Yep other than stopping and restarting everything is GPS tracked for distance not stops.


Not necessarily. Tunnels cause Google Maps to go nuts. I saw the route for a fare last week and could see where a tunnel caused the tracker to go nuts, charging my fare an additional buck or so.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Next time, enter the Chicken Ranch in Pahrump, Nevada as the destination. 

It doesn't matter what destination you enter into the driver app. Unless you are relying on Apple maps for directions. Which is not the best idea.


----------

